# HELP! 10 neon tetras gone!! Urgent help



## Neontetra33332229 (6 Jun 2021)

Yesterday I bought 10neon tetras and today they went missing,
I saw 1 dead but 1 alive and the rest are gone!
I have 3 catfish 1 black moor goldfish 
6Guppy and platies
Please help!!


----------



## X3NiTH (6 Jun 2021)

Eaten by the Goldfish unfortunately!


----------



## Neontetra33332229 (6 Jun 2021)

X3NiTH said:


> Eaten by the Goldfish unfortunately!


Noo! I used my spare money to buy them..


What can I do


----------



## X3NiTH (6 Jun 2021)

Platties can also be aggressive to small fish they may have weakened them and the Moor hoovered them up. Don’t know how big your tank is but the Moor needs 100L+ to give space for growing. Not much else you can put in the tank unfortunately.


----------



## Neontetra33332229 (6 Jun 2021)

29 gallons.


----------



## sparkyweasel (6 Jun 2021)

Or possibly eaten by the catfish, depending on which species of cat.


----------



## Aqua360 (6 Jun 2021)

Neontetra33332229 said:


> Noo! I used my spare money to buy them..
> 
> 
> What can I do



Unless you have a time machine, not much :/


----------



## X3NiTH (6 Jun 2021)

Neontetra33332229 said:


> 29 gallons.



150L is ok for a young Moor, as it grows larger over time you may find yourself needing a bigger tank.

The shop/person who sold them to you should have asked what you had in the tank already and informed you of the unsuitability of housing small Tetra species with large mouthed fish.


----------



## John q (6 Jun 2021)

Neontetra33332229 said:


> missing,
> I saw 1 dead but 1 alive and the rest are gone!
> I have 3 catfish 1 black moor goldfish
> 6Guppy and platies


Assuming this isn't a wind up would you care to divulge the variety of catfish? Either way you seem to have a rather eclectic mix of fish, probably find you have winners and loses.


----------

